# Lovely Spanish galga looking for a home



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

We have an extremely gentle Spanish galga (greyhound) in need of new home. She is 50 cm tall, weighs 20 kg and is very well behaved and lovely with people and other dogs. Anyone?

We also have her son and daughter, they are nice puppies, quite calm and well behaved (maybe it is genetic?), 5 months old. they are not pure breed, they are crossed with some other big dig as they are quite bug for 5 months.

Contact for adoption: [email protected]

The webpage is BIANCA - Association for the Protection of Homeless Animals in Sesimbra (Portugal) but it may take time until we put them on the webpage, you can always ask for pictures and movies by emails.

Distance no problem, we bring them.


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

We already found home for the galga but her two puppies are still with us.


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Here are some movies of the x galgo puppies, they are really wonderful creatures. Please have a look. Maybe someone will get convinced and give a home to one.... Bianca Association will offer sterilisation/ castration before the adoption and they will be fully vaccinated.


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

The mum and the male puppy found homes. For adoption still female galgo puppy.


----------

